# Deactvated!



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:

Hi Joy,
Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
Uber Off I Guess.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:
> 
> Hi Joy,
> Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
> Uber Off I Guess.


What is it you think you said or did that got you deactivated?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

uh..... seems there is a back story that is missing. On another thread maybe?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:
> 
> Hi Joy,
> Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
> Uber Off I Guess.


POST # 1 /Driveronedge : Booster Bison
Bellows:
"You GO Girl!" Any chance of You putting
this Post out on The Tweeterverse?
chi1cabby: lil' advice here? Would
this be Advisable ONLY if @DOE is Ready
to Torch the Bridge?

Kudos to You and Your Mom for Your
Legacy of Successful Activism


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

And people say there is no joy working for Uber...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Nicely put Driveronedge.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

getFubered said:


> What is it you think you said or did that got you deactivated?


It may be related to this letter I sent to the PRC and several Senators  My comments were presented as anonymous, however, if the affected parties ask who I am, they do have the right to know. I guess they asked.....
Hello Mr. Jimenez

Thank you for talking with me the other day. I wish I had known sooner about today's hearing - I will attend future hearings, though, as I am committed to supporting the continued operations of both Lyft and Uber in New Mexico.

As a driver for both, I know that Uber and Lyft offer a much needed service to New Mexicans and the many visitors to our state. The Uber and Lyft services of 2015 are hardly recognizable when compared to the Uber and Lyft services of 2014. I am addressing the Commissioners now because I feel that certain changes in operations by both services have the potential to decrease safety and reliability for both drivers and passengers. It is my understanding that all of the data regarding fares, etc. were garnered in 2014. As you know, Drivers are responsible for all expenses related to driving including maintenance of their vehicles. In the beginning, fares were adequate for drivers to afford the required maintenance in order to pass the annual inspections required by both services and which are intended to ensure the safety of riders and drivers alike. In January, Uber and Lyft began a fare war resulting in a 30% pay cut for drivers. These "fare wars" are presented as a boon to drivers and claim to be for the purpose of increasing ridership, thereby increasing driver pay. I would have no way of knowing whether ridership has increased as the number of
Drivers on the road has also increased while my pay check has not. We are informed of these fare cuts only as we go to start a day of driving -when fares were cut 30% in January 2015 , we were required to sign a new contract agreeing to work for 30% less in order to log onto the app and drive. I know that I was not fiscally prepared for a 30% pay cut and I know it will affect my ability to stay on the road - or at least my ability to stay on the road in a properly maintained vehicle. The fallout of these fare wars are as follows:

Drivers on the road 12-16 hours a day attempting to make a living. Tired drivers are not safe drivers.
Drivers who can't possibly afford the maintenance necessary to meet safety inspection requirements.
Rapid Driver turnover causing Uber to relax it's requirements for the age of the vehicle in an effort to put more cars on the road.
Attracts workers with lower wage expectations eliminating the possibility to attract capable, qualified and experienced drivers.
Drivers "poaching " riders from the system in order to bypass the loss in wages. This eliminates the few safety measures provided to Drivers and Passengers accepting passengers only through the app. It fosters a culture of "gypsy" cabs.
No contribution to the economy of New Mexico - if drivers can't make a living wage they can't contribute to our local economy. As a side note I wonder who is expected to pay the Great State of New Mexico for the privilege of doing business here.
It has been suggested to the Commissioners that the way to minimize the number of cars on the road is to require Drivers to purchase a special license in order to drive for Uber or Lyft.. I disagree wholeheartedly. The way to ensure safety of drivers and passengers is by regulating mileage charges and preventing these counter productive price wars. I believe that an integral part of this is also regulating the number of hours on the road along with the number of drivers on the road at a given time. Uber and Lyft can garner their profits by adjusting pricing based on demand instead of placing the burden on the backs of Drivers and Passengers and creating an unsafe environment for all.

I love driving for Uber and Lyft and Passengers love riding with us. It is my intention to provide feedback that will ensure a profitable and safe experience for all who participate - the State of New Mexico, Drivers, Uber and Lyft. I am not sure how my feedback will be perceived by Uber or Lyft and feel at this time it's best for me to keep my identity anonymous to anyone but the Commissioners. I don't want to lose my job in retaliation. My contact information is below should additional information be needed.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I received a call from an attorney at the National Labor Relations board after I submitted this letter. He advised me of the risk I was taking by speaking up. He was right.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:
> 
> Hi Joy,
> Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
> Uber Off I Guess.


POST # 1 /Driveronedge : Deepin-
thought Bison
Remembering various "Where's the Outrage?" Ad campaigns of Decades
Past.

UP.Net's Potential Servicemark:
"We've GOT the Outrage!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> I received a call from an attorney at the National Labor Relations board after I submitted this letter. He advised me of the risk I was taking by speaking up. He was right.


Of course; Uber will shitcan any driver who speaks out against it. But you knew the risks before doing it.

What you're saying is for the State to do what New York did in the 1930s when it faced a flood of unregulated gypsy cabs on its streets - impose fare levels and then, to ensure that the pie is not sliced too thin, impose a quota, or medallion system to restrict the number of cars available and prevent over-saturation.

Looks like taxi cabs are indeed the right solution to the problem of... taxi cabs.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> While popular as a belief on this board, Uber is much too disorganized to be such a great villain.
> 
> Again, the likely cause of your deactivation is that you upgraded yourself to the Uber Black category, but there were no more Uber Black slots available in your market.


Nope. No Uber Black here but plenty of snarky exchange between myself and Uber..more than 50 emails over a driver referral bonus. Rest assured by email #10 I was beside myself but did not utter a single f-bomb.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Of course; Uber will shitcan any driver who speaks out against it. But you knew the risks before doing it.
> 
> What you're saying is for the State to do what New York did in the 1930s when it faced a flood of unregulated gypsy cabs on its streets - impose fare levels and then, to ensure that the pie is not sliced too thin, impose a quota, or medallion system to restrict the number of cars available and prevent over-saturation.
> 
> Looks like taxi cabs are indeed the right solution to the problem of... taxi cabs.


Whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Well, you made your car into a livery vehicle. Livery vehicles don't fit the Uber X and Plus/Select categories, which are defined as non-commercial vehicles. Hence the requirement for personal insurance.
> 
> If you don't have Black in your market, which would surprise me, then Uber might just be trying to figure out which category to create for you.


Huh? I'm in freaking Albuquerque NM. Not exactly the hub of population density. So what you're saying is that this was an admin mistake? I'm pretty sure not. The bill was shit canned just moments before the session ended. Shit canned by the Senators to whom I sent my letter after the PRC asked the state to create legislation for TNC ' S to operate legally. This a very poor state with a high military population - total prey for Uber and Santander.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Whatever you wanna call it.


I agree with you. Allowing Uber and Lyft is equal to deregulating the taxi industry.

If the for-hire market is allowed to continue deregulated then it'll eventually find its own level. We've already seen a fall in the quality of cars provided with Uber allowing cars up to 15 years old now. Maybe there'll start to be publicized incidents of accidents caused because, for example, at these rates drivers can't afford to put new tires on their cars. UberX and Lyft won't seem like so much of a bargain then.

But what's the alternative? State after state, with the exception of Nevada and a few others, have said that they do not want regulation by allowing UberLyft to operate. If the states don't have an appetite for regulation then it won't happen. It's too early to see any effects on vehicle safety caused by the drops in rates, but that is the only thing I can see changing legislators' minds. It certainly won't be because drivers complain they're not earning enough.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes and that's why my letter to the PRC and Senators focuses on the degrading safety as opposed to the labor issues which cause the problem. I'm told that the best way to deal with "labor issues" is via the IRS. If Uber has to pony up or meet the actual definition of Independent Contractor, I believe they'll choose the latter.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Lyft could kill uber in a single step, raise rates a little more from say my current of 1.10/m to 1.50 and the drivers will flee uber and only drive lyft leaving customers with either a long uber wait or a short wait on lyft.

You should be talking with lyft not uber.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Remember, there is no "I" an deactvated!

(See OP's heading)


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:
> 
> Hi Joy,
> Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
> Uber Off I Guess.


I am glad you were deactivated. Your foul attitude will be picked up on by the passengers. You should find something else to do.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I am glad you were deactivated. Your foul attitude will be picked up on by the passengers. You should find something else to do.


It's a mischaracterization that Driveronedge has a "Foul Attitude", compounded by your groundless assertion that it'd be "picked up on by passengers".

Character Assassinate much for the cause of your Ideology?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> It was Driveronedge who self-reported his deactivation with this thread. Just for the record, I'm still truckin'..
> 
> Foul Attitude or not, that shouldn't be a reason to deactivate (more like a reason to quit). I really doubt Uber is that nefarious, because it would mean they are really organized and know what they are doing. I don't get that impression very often..


Uber is very organized on issues that are in Uber's self-interest. And Uber appears to be disorganised on issues that are of interest to Drivers because it doesn't give a damn about Drivers' operational reality


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> I am glad you were deactivated. Your foul attitude will be picked up on by the passengers. You should find something else to do.


Foul attitude? Really? What's your rating Asshat? Mine is 4.94. Ha, jerk I got an email from John Hamby saying that I am one of the ones that keep him on his toes and passengers LOVE me so REACTIVATED. Btw, I am a woman. Oh my now I bet you'll call me a *****


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a 4.98 rating and I'm an asshole.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol! UberonSd spends his entire shift here looking for people to harass. I see you drive from $1/mile. That explains everything - not the sharpest knife on the drawer, huh?


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> I have a 4.98 rating and I'm an asshole.


Lol! It's us assholes that have an uncanny ability to fake it for the $$$. Actually, I'm an absolute doll till you mess with my money, family or dogs.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Okay so here's what happened: Uber is doing an audit of the background checks and I was flagged. No crimes committed/no tickets so I am Ubering On. Prob got flagged for my "lousy attitude"


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Looks like taxi cabs are indeed the right solution to the problem of... taxi cabs.


Hilarious!


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

limepro said:


> Lyft could kill uber in a single step, raise rates a little more from say my current of 1.10/m to 1.50 and the drivers will flee uber and only drive lyft leaving customers with either a long uber wait or a short wait on lyft.
> 
> You should be talking with lyft not uber.


Yup! Lyft would swiftly dominate making Uber just another yellow. - Dumb and desperate will drive Uber, while the smart and business savvy will work with Lyft.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KrazyKlownz said:


> Yup! Lyft would swiftly dominate making Uber just another yellow. - Dumb and desperate will drive Uber, while the smart and business savvy will work with Lyft.


Those with a brain would only drive uber during surges and those pax with a brain would switch to lyft during surges.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

limepro said:


> Those with a brain would only drive uber during surges and those pax with a brain would switch to lyft during surges.


Yep. And if your brain is even bigger, you'll find a way to make the current pax in your car, a private client, e
eliminating the financial debacle.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Congratz *Driveronedge,*

Glad it all worked out for you, but keep up the good fight. We all as drivers need to be doing more for the equality of the drivers. We need to DEMAND higher rates and insurance, if Uber wants to continue.

Uber doesn't exist without drivers and we need to stand up or Uber Off.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

I was actually impressed that John Hamby had a sense of humor about it. I have been very vocal but also have continued to deliver exceptional service. My point to Uber always is that I Love Driving and Being Awesome. And I can only do that if I'm making money and not getting my shit changed every time I turn around. I plan to continue the good fight and ironically, Uber is still unregulated in any way here - just how they like it. No one's trying to stop them so this just means they have until next year to operate unchecked.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Remember, there is no "I" an deactvated!
> 
> (See OP's heading)


Lol!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, it looks like I have joined the long and distinguished list of "partners" who have been deactivated by Uber.

I'm sorry I couldn't be at Uber's offices to accept my deactivation in person, but I'd like to thank my esteemed colleagues, my pax and most of all Uber, without any of whom this would not have been possible.

Lyft on!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> It's a mischaracterization that Driveronedge has a "Foul Attitude", compounded by your groundless assertion that it'd be "picked up on by passengers".
> 
> Character Assassinate much for the cause of your Ideology?


No worse than people assasinating Travis's character for THEIR cause.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> Lol! UberonSd spends his entire shift here looking for people to harass. I see you drive from $1/mile. That explains everything - not the sharpest knife on the drawer, huh?


You are cordially invited to bite me.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> Foul attitude? Really? What's your rating Asshat? Mine is 4.94. Ha, jerk I got an email from John Hamby saying that I am one of the ones that keep him on his toes and passengers LOVE me so REACTIVATED. Btw, I am a woman. Oh my now I bet you'll call me a *****


I wont call you a *****, but I would ask why you are driving instead of making sandwiches for your man like you SHOULD be.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Well, it looks like I have joined the long and distinguished list of "partners" who have been deactivated by Uber.
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't be at Uber's offices to accept my deactivation in person, but I'd like to thank my esteemed colleagues, my pax and most of all Uber, without any of whom this would not have been possible.
> 
> Lyft on!


Send a Proxy. Maybe UberOnSD will go in your place?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> No worse than people assasinating Travis's character for THEIR cause.


*All Hail The Uber Man*
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-travis-kalanick-bio-2014-1

"Acquaintances seem to be of two minds about him: On the one hand, many agreed he is a phenomenon. "Travis is smart," says Kalanick's former investor Mark Cuban. "Busts his ass and is a true entrepreneur. Can't be much more complimentary than that."

*Equally common was the view of Kalanick as* - in a word that came up again and again in interviews, "*an asshole.*""


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOnSD can you please point me to a post of yours where you've contributed anything of substance on this forum?
Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I wont call you a *****, *but I would ask why you are driving instead of making sandwiches for your man like you SHOULD be.*


You wouldn't happen to be related to UL Driver SF, would you?



UL Driver SF said:


> Does this mean she isn't bringing me a *sandwich*?





UL Driver SF said:


> Where's my sandwich?





UL Driver SF said:


> BTW...where's my *sandwich*?





UL Driver SF said:


> I'm telling ya...make him a *sandwich*. Works every time.


The reason I ask is that UL Driver SF was a Company Man, just like yourself, who couldn't abide anyone voicing criticism of TravisK & Co. And he too had a nasty habit of making chauvinistic put downs of women forum members who'd challenged him.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You wouldn't happen to be related to UL Driver SF, would you?





LOL! Never heard of him until now!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Send a Proxy. Maybe UberOnSD will go in your place?


False alarm; it was just this week's **** up by Uber. I'm reactivated. Dammit!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I am glad you were deactivated. Your foul attitude will be picked up on by the passengers. You should find something else to do.


I'm glad you're still Ubering! Someone has gotta stay out there and pile on the 5 star rides for Travis


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you change the title of this thread?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

To reactivated!!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Foul attitude? Really? What's your rating Asshat? Mine is 4.94. Ha, jerk I got an email from John Hamby saying that I am one of the ones that keep him on his toes and passengers LOVE me so REACTIVATED. Btw, I am a woman. Oh my now I bet you'll call me a *****


We all be Uber's *****.

And I'm with SD, Travis love me. I know because @pacoGarcia says so.

Oh no, Where is @pacogarcia?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> I'm told that the best way to deal with "labor issues" is via the IRS. If Uber has to pony up or meet the actual definition of Independent Contractor, I believe they'll choose the latter.


I agree.

And I am 100% confident that Uber has a confidential business plan already drawn up and ready to implement if they lose the CA and MA federal class action suits...

...and it likely includes things like adding a gratuities function to the rider-app...
and a 'negotiated fare' feature to both apps
(that will allow either party to enter a fare or mileage rate - and have the other party 'accept/reject' it).

*We'll never see those features unless Uber is told by the courts that they are necessary and required to classify drivers as independent contractors.*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

and I might add: I'm guessing that will be the likely outcome of the great-debate over 'Employee or IC?"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I wont call you a *****, but I would ask why you are driving instead of making sandwiches for your man like you SHOULD be.


^^^
LOL!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Send a Proxy. Maybe UberOnSD will go in your place?


 Daves not here.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> HA! Got a surprise deactivation and no response from Uber until a CSR says my background check is pending. Then I get a response from Joy who is part of the "Incident" team. Joy says sges going to getvto the bottom of this. That was yesterday so heres my response to Joy today:
> 
> Hi Joy,
> Still no response. Yeah enough is enough. I'll just assume it's because I'm a disgruntled driver that delivers exceptional service in spite of my discontent. This is the sort of thing that really makes for a good human interest story and a very good case for re classifying drivers as employees. I have 100% delivered my end of the bargain and Uber has deactivated me because I use my voice. I'll be sharing this with the NM PRC, and the Senators with whom I have been in regular communication. Deactivating me only serves to prove my point : Uber does not provide jobs. At best Uber offers an unstable income with no ability for the "partner" to control costs of doing business or to know when they will be deactivated in spite of delivering "above and beyond" service ( text I received from Uber a week or so ago). My response to this was "then why have you cut my pay?" Its insulting that Uber actually thinks appealing to my ego will fix everything. Uber does not provide any measure of security on any level: deactivation, pay, insurance or safety. My frustration and feedback is 100% motivated by canned answers and spin from Uber. You have begged drivers to support your success in New Mexico without ever showing them the bill on the table. You have offended the wrong person. I am the daughter of the woman who organized Minnesota Public School Workers in the 70 ' s and established pay equity. Shes disgusted by Ubers tactics. You can't dumb me down and Ill gladly martyr myself if it means I'll bring positive change for drivers. Uber managers are far more concerned with their egos than they are with establishing loyalty from drivers. We are not commodities. Ubers effort to dehumanize us and use us as pawns in your war with Lyft is far more offensive than anything I may have to say to or about an Uber Manager or your CEO.
> Uber Off I Guess.


.....sad to say, but you (we) ARE commodities


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....sad to say, but you (we) ARE commodities


 or merchandise.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....sad to say, but you (we) ARE commodities


POST # 56 /Worcester Sauce : Broadcast
Bison Celebrates the
Return of WestofWestborough's Most
Beloved Interwebularities! Christ is
Risen, but Sauce is HERE. HOORAY!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 56 /Worcester Sauce : Broadcast
> Bison Celebrates the
> Return of WestofWestborough's Most
> Beloved Interwebularities! Christ is
> Risen, but Sauce is HERE. HOORAY!


.....more like the "Anti-". 
Wish someone would stir the pot and stimulate some spirited repartee. Things are too quiet....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....more like the "Anti-".
> Wish someone would stir the pot and stimulate some spirited repartee. Things are too quiet....


POST#59/Worcester Sauce: Beconfused
Bison wonders WHY?
WHY!? would the UPNF's Premiere "Pot-
Stirrer" limit himself to 1 hr. every two
weeks? Sheesh!

To make matters Worse, Our Resident
Mathematician DriversOfTheWorldUnite
has been AWOL for Months. Must have
Reentered Employeehood.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You wouldn't happen to be related to UL Driver SF, would you?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that UL Driver SF was a Company Man, just like yourself, who couldn't abide anyone voicing criticism of TravisK & Co. And he too had a nasty habit of making chauvinistic put downs of women forum members who'd challenged him.


POST # 45 / chi1cabby : Please C1C, it's 
Dinnertime in
Olde Towne and UberOnSD is busy
Making Sandwiches for His Man!
(Hoping he'll Get Lucky later, after
doing the dishes. Sigh.)


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The original post is confusing to me. Being deactivated from something that one finds corrupt and loathsome should be a cause for celebration. I am sensing some entitlement here. Incomplete warnings and disclosures abound in everyday life. Warning: you will have tons of fun, unless there is puke involved. There is really not a profit. Especially, if you a driving a car you don't actually own. Your results may vary. Signed: Not an employee, and with no desire to be one!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Are you sure? You could breathe some spirituality into the upper-management.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I got the same suggestion for the drivers and managers, lol. Avoid hearsay, and pursue gaining information for yourself. Ignorance may be bliss, but sleepwalking through your own life isn't.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So is reactivation to something one finds corrupt and loathsome something to celebrate? I am still confused, but probably because I feel government/religion/business/ meeting new people are all inadequate to provide me with accurate warnings and disclosures. Your results may vary.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#59/Worcester Sauce: Beconfused
> Bison wonders WHY?
> WHY!? would the UPNF's Premiere "Pot-
> Stirrer" limit himself to 1 hr. every two
> ...


my lease is too short.....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I am still confused, but probably because I feel government/religion/business/ meeting new people are all inadequate to provide me with accurate warnings and disclosures.


If you are shifting the onus onto others to provide you with accurate warnings and disclosures then you are likely to continue to be disappointed.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Exactly, I am finding as I pay more attention to warnings and disclosures from stories of human experiences in the Bible. My expectations, requirements, feelings of entitlement towards warnings and disclosures from current experiences are not needed. Your results may vary.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> Foul attitude? Really? What's your rating Asshat? Mine is 4.94. Ha, jerk I got an email from John Hamby saying that I am one of the ones that keep him on his toes and passengers LOVE me so REACTIVATED. Btw, I am a woman. Oh my now I bet you'll call me a *****


UberUSD is very similar to another hater on this site called Blkgeep. Just read some of his comments, and you'll see he tries to provoke others into a flame war.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> UberUSD is very similar to another hater on this site called Blkgeep. Just read some of his comments, and you'll see he tries to provoke others into a flame war.


POST # 69 /DrJeecheroo : Beingobservent
Bison CANNOT
concur with "Show me" Stater on this prog-
nosis. After LAndreas attempted Refer-
eeing between chi1cabby and misan-
thrope UberOnSD, I undertook an effort
to see if the verbal combatants deserved
equal warning: they DID NOT.

Our Ultimate Notable Member, in addi-
tion to his Prodigous TNC Story Hyper-
linking, has provided civility & courtesy
where Potential Firefight Participants
COULD have reduced many Threads to
a Smoldering Wasteland: hence the Be-
stowed Nickname of St. Comity of Chi-
cago. Any such Mitigating Positive Qual-
ities are Totally Absent from the nearly
@RabidSanDiegan. A Moderators-worthy
Examination provided a veritable Down-
pour of Animus liberally splashed with
Ad Hominem slashing and Misogynistic
trashing. Let's get started!

"Outright lie"/"liar, liar pants..."/"rotten
crooked lawyers"/"some punk with a
law degree"/"jailhouse lawyer"/"crook
with a law degree"/"lawyer snivel"/ "Ewwww"/"rotten crooked lawyers"/"gar-
bage"/"get bent"/"freak show"/"snogging?"
"Are you on crack or what?"/"you people
in Australia"/ "You are a nobody." are 
the LEAST negative examples.

Homophobia goes Schadenfreude with
his "burning people"/"Hahahaha"/"Sissy
lawyers"/"lipstick ******"/"UberGAY"
"Skin flute"/"That's gay"/"Sorry, I'm not
a feminized beta male"/"Are you sure
you're a dude?" /"Get back in bed with
your mother, wimp."/"candy ass mental
patient" and his Piece d'resistance, 
"I think you would like a little 
BROKEback, you ferry."

Women are equally despised: "crybabies"
"crappy"/"deactivated"/"despicable"/"get
bent"/"you're cordially invited to bite me."
"malcontent bellyachers"/"if you had a 
pair"/"a bunch of dumb questions" and
condemning a Female Member to life
as a "miserable feminist or Lebanese."

Bear in mind UPModerator and
uberpeople.net an Increasingly
Valuable Resource is being Shame-
lessly Polluted.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> A Moderators-worthy
> Examination provided a veritable Down-
> pour of Animus liberally splashed with
> Ad Hominem slashing and Misogynistic
> trashing. Let's get started!


Thank you for your detailed forensic examination of UberOnSD's posts.
I think he's been put on notice to moderate his stance.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you for your detailed forensic examination of UberOnSD's posts.
> I think he's been put on notice to moderate his stance.


POST # 71 /chi1cabby : Bison's Relief is
Palpable. Bully Boy's "stance"
would be Considerably Moderated if he
were in UPNF Jail under the Top Bunk
Auspices of Long time Nyc cab driver!


----------

